# Small orifices..what can I do?



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a 2 year old 1st freshener with large fat teats but small orifices.The milk is so hard to get out my hands ache.It's worse then a doe with small teats :sigh: I'm wondering what my options are other then just selling her. I handmilk her but considered a milking machine.Will the preasure from the machine cause any damage to her teats since the milk comes out slow? It just takes me so long to milk her out.I get over a gallon from her so she is productive. What can I do?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Not much you can do, I have one with small orifices that seem to open more as I milk. I usually just use a milk machine on her though. 

If it was me I would dry her up and sell her unless she is more of a pet.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

No she isn't a pet.We got her for the milk and she has nice lines to breed with our buck next fall.Would this trait be past down to her future kids so you suppose?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, the trait would for sure be passed down. If it was me I would cull her and wouldn't use her for breeding.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

O man that's not good  Darn it


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Sometimes orifices get better with subsequent breedings. A lot of the big dairies don't even know their does have tiny orifices because they only milk with machines. Places that milk with machines are not so likely to care. If you decide to sell her, you need to sell her to someone who at least knows this, preferably someone who uses a milking machine. 

Jan


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I find orifice size to be pretty heritable.

If you could find a buck that for sure increased orifice size you could keep the doe and use the buck and if the kid milked better then keep them and sell the mother.

However I'd probably cull the doe because I hate setting there forever milking.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

We are currently debating on getting a machine and I would no doubt tell the buyer about it.I totaly believe in honesty and wouldn't want that done to me plain and simple! I guess a machine would be my best bet for now.Would that cause any damage to her teats though??


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Some people think it needs to pulsate to be safe. I have never used one, so I don't know. I am going to have to get one too, my hands are going to give out one of these days. I am trying to figure out what to get when I do it, but it seems very confusing. 

Jan


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm currently looking at Perry's mikers.He has a high reputation for good quality machines and excellent customer service.So far my emails with him have been outstanding and very helpful.He has the knowledge and stands behind his machines so I confident in our future purchase from him.I'm like you...it's all confusing but I'm more of a hands on to really understand something.I don't mind handmilking but sometimes it would be nice to have in case I'm run down or away for the day I can leave someone in charge who can't hand milk.OR in this case have a doe who is difficult to milk


----------

